
Toll roads hurt the poor? - oftenwrong
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2017/3/7/toll-roads-hurt-the-poor
======
elmerfud
Solving traffic congestion through toll roads ignores the root cause issues
and hurts everyone.

Fundamental to American culture is the ability to travel freely from place to
place unimpeded. Toll roads completely undermine this principal, and instead
replace it with a tax and a tracking mechanism.

If the goal is to solve congestion problems government should instead
encourage business to locate in such a way to allow mass transit to function
efficiently. Encourage centrally located downtown districts with vertical
builds instead of massive sprawling campuses. This would allow useful mass
transit and encourage employee freedom as all businesses are located together.

------
sharemywin
kinda feels like the tail wagging the dog. Roads are there to benefit society
not lets charge more to keep those pesky people off my roads. If cities get
bigger they need wider roads.

